# Ornamental Trees



## rick54 (May 8, 2014)

Do ornamental trees such as the flowering pear, as a rule, offer any value in either nectar or pollen? Seems every suburban housing development and commercial building/strip mall has loads of flowering pear in bloom at the moment in my area. Another would be the rose bud trees.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

They probably get some pollen, maybe nectar. You can check by going and standing under one in full bloom. You'll see the distinctive (to be beekeepers, anyway) flight pattern of honey bees.

But street trees and those in commercial developments, etc. may also be subject to mindless spraying by landscape services which can result in bee kills.

Nancy


----------

